
Talkr: Add a chat widget to blogs - domp
http://mashable.com/2007/03/28/talkr/
======
pg
You know a technology is bad when someone linking to it has to say "warning"
after the link. PDFs are also in this category.

~~~
dfranke
It's not PDFs that are bad so much as Acrobat. When I'm using kghostview or
something else that doesn't require me to go work on another task while I'm
waiting for it to load, I don't mind clicking on PDF links. Of course, a lot
of people abuse PDF and use it where they should just be using HTML, but
that's not the technology's fault.

------
staunch
This will never take off as an applet. Huge mistake. Hope no one here is
creating applets.

